# huntohiofarms.com does it really work



## PayMeAndGo (Oct 17, 2011)

yea i was wondering if that program is legit and if anyone has ever used it and actually got called to hunt somewhere..thoughts/opinions/expierences let me know thanks


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I signed up, and NO. Never heard anything from the program. There has been several tags on this site about it and I have not seen anybody have any response from it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If I recall, in the thread about it last month someone said that it was being scrapped because it didn't work out.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

no it does not.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ive been called by a couple. it never works out cuz the ones that call have about 50 guys hunting there so its pointless you might as well hunt public land its the same thing. the best thing to do is honestly drive and get lost and knock on doors. you gotta get way back in on the back roads and ask. thats what works best for me.


----------



## Slinginlead (Jun 27, 2011)

No it's not working. I applied in fall of 09, not one call. Just read an article in Ohio outdoor news that the program is possibly on the way out. Your best bet is to go knock on doors and get to know these farmers.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> If I recall, in the thread about it last month someone said that it was being scrapped because it didn't work out.


I think Mike is right. Here is the thread that discussed it a short time back. Post #24 (last on right now) does mention that they may have scrapped the program.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=182940


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Leasing is going to take over. As older generation farmers pass down their properties to young ambitious children.......it will become far more common place than it already is. 

The days of getting permission by knocking on doors are short lived in a lot of places. I suppose some very rural places still work the old way, but good luck in SW, Central, NW or NE Ohio at gaining access to private land without deep pockets.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Leasing is the norm not the exception nowadays for any decent property in Logan County. Not by individuals but by the local outfitters. We have access to several places/farms to hunt and finally this year had to break down and draw up a lease for a "goldmine" of a property we hunted for free on in previous years. There are still cases where door knocking can get you access but it's only luck in my opinion if you can gain permission.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Knocking still works in my experience. My son & a couple buddies from college just headed off campus toward the country & starting knocking on doors to find a place to hunt closer to school. In no time they had a couple farms to hunt for archery, as family gun hunts them. Maybe an exception, as they explained their situation, but it seemed pretty easy. I have also picked up a couple places this year, but I'm a "local".


----------

